# اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك



## شامل الليلة (20 مارس 2007)

اقدم لكم طريقة عمل مولد كهرومائي ممكن لاي شخص ان يصنعه بنفسه 
للدخول على الرابط التالي :

http://www.re-energy.ca/t-i_waterbuild-1.shtml

ارجو ممن يجربه ان يعلمنا النتيجة 
مع تحياتي


----------



## ayadsat (20 مارس 2007)

فكره حلوه وجدا بسيطه مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (31 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (2 أبريل 2007)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب و أنا من المهتمين جداً بموضوع طاقة الماء ، و الله يوفق الجميع لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (4 أبريل 2007)

يااخي الكريم 
الفكره عباره عن تورباين مصغر ولكن مشكلتنا هي اين المياه واين الاماكن المنحدره حتى نحول الفكره الى واقع عملي مملموس ويفيد الناس .
ففي العراق تم استخدام هذه الفكره على السدود الا ان شحة المياه جعل اعتماد البلد على مولدات الطاقه التي تعمل بالديزل .
فكيف ببقية البلدان اذا كان هذا حال من يمتلك نهرين وعشرات السدود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .


----------



## العرندس (8 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع ..

سبحان الله .. (( وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي ))


----------



## فهد ـالعتيبي (13 أبريل 2007)

بصراحه فتحت الصفحه وسكرتها ... لانها باللغه الانقليزيه ليس لاني لا اعرف الانقليز... لجل ان لا تتسيد على لغتنا العربيه.. حتى في كتاباتنا


تحياتي


----------



## سنان محمود (14 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المساهمة


----------



## المخترع الصغير (14 أبريل 2007)

موضوع شيق شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## abosaud (16 أبريل 2007)

شكرا
موضوع جيد ويستحق التجربة


----------



## tasnym (16 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا الف الف خير ووفقك في عمل الخير


----------



## محمدمصطفى عثمان (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكور على الرابط


----------



## tawzah (18 أبريل 2007)

فكرة استخدام ادوات بسيطة موجودة بالمنزل لتوليدالكهرباء .ويمكن تخزينها في بطارية واسخدامها في الاماكن التي لا تتوفر فيها الكهرباء.نشكر صاحب الفكرة


----------



## the knight (18 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووور اخوي على الرابط وان شاء الله احاول اني أطبقه واقولك النتيجة


----------



## رامي شوامرة (21 أبريل 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ossama (7 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي على المشاركة والحقيقة لدي فكرة عن توليدالطاقة عن طريق الماء الساكن ويكون الحجم تقريبا 2متر والطاقة 5قدرة حصانية وهي قيد التصنيع انشاء الله


----------



## ibrahims (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا" على الرابط ................اكيد ممكن يفيد فى العطلات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 يوليو 2007)

الأخ شامل الليلة .

تحية طيبة .

هي تجربة تنمي من قابلية الشباب والهوات الا انها غير مجدية نظرا لاهمية الماء في حياتنا وهدره للحصول على كهربائية لا تساوي قوة مصباح صغير .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

لكن بأمكاننا ان نستخدم لوح شمسي صغير لأدارة مضخة ماء يتم رفعه الى الأعلى في خزان كبير وعند تدفق الماء لأدارة ارياش التوربين للحصول على الكهرباء تفي بالغرض وايضا بوجود خزان ماء بنفس السعة في الأسفل لنقله مرة ثانية بواسطة المضخة .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم .

لكن بأمكاننا ان نستخدم لوح شمسي صغير لأدارة مضخة ماء يتم رفعه الى الأعلى في خزان كبير وعند تدفق الماء لأدارة ارياش التوربين للحصول على الكهرباء تفي بالغرض وايضا بوجود خزان ماء بنفس السعة في الأسفل لنقله مرة ثانية بواسطة المضخة .

البغدادي

البغدادي .


----------



## الباحث المهندس (20 يوليو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وارجو من المهتمين محاولت تنفيذه عمليا وتزويدنا بالنتائج


----------



## احمد مصطفى العالم (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على فكرة ولكن بالعربية


----------



## م.فلسطيني (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الفاضل (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على هذه الفكرة الجيدة ونتمنى التطبيق


----------



## محمد الشارود (25 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ابو شامل على الاقل المية هطول شوية


----------



## مهندس بغداد (25 يوليو 2007)

اعتقد ان فكرة استعمال التوربين على الهواء افضل..لتوفره


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك انه شي جميل جدا


----------



## ahmadalr (30 يوليو 2007)

لا يعمل الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## سلام محمود (6 مارس 2008)

*جواااااب و سؤؤؤؤؤال*

:31: :31:


سعد احمد سالم قال:


> يااخي الكريم
> الفكره عباره عن تورباين مصغر ولكن مشكلتنا هي اين المياه واين الاماكن المنحدره حتى نحول الفكره الى واقع عملي مملموس ويفيد الناس .
> ففي العراق تم استخدام هذه الفكره على السدود الا ان شحة المياه جعل اعتماد البلد على مولدات الطاقه التي تعمل بالديزل .
> فكيف ببقية البلدان اذا كان هذا حال من يمتلك نهرين وعشرات السدود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .


 اخي الكريم العراق بلد غني بكل شي والحمد لله يعني اذا ماكو ماء اكو شمس وبلدنا الشمس متغيب بيها ....
سؤالي هو لايوجد احد بالعراق استطاع ان يتوصل الى فكرة توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق الشمس وبتكاليف قليلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ارجو الرد


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

مشكور لك على هدا الموضوع وسوف اطلع علية لحقا


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا الموضوع شيق لكن كيف اعمل على استمرار المياه في داخل المولد المصمم


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (21 مايو 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو التعديل فانا من المعجبين بالفكرة


----------



## mkalash (29 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you for u


----------



## صالح التميمي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## حسن علي العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور حبيبي الفضل


----------



## بشار رائد (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه .*​


----------



## majed m (4 نوفمبر 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل!!!!


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (3 يوليو 2009)

*أشكرك أخي الحبيب و أنا من المهتمين جداً بموضوع طاقة الماء *


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (4 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الموقع*


----------



## المهندسه ليى (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكور وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (5 يوليو 2009)

*
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
*


----------



## سيف النار88 (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور:56:


----------



## الساحر (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي هذه المشاركة وعلي هذه المعلومات.................


----------



## اوس علوان (22 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع حلو ومبسط وجميل لاكن لا يمكن الاستفاده منه في مناطقنا بسبب شحة المياه حيث يتطلب وفره من المياه وطوبغرافية ارض جبليه او منحدرات لغرض انتاج كهرباء يمكن الاستفاده منها بصوره اقتصاديه


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (24 أغسطس 2009)

* موضوع جيد ويستحق التجربة*


----------



## monsif2003 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

وشكراً على الموضوع.كل عام وأنت بخير..


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 نوفمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> canada in the top
> but arab in the bottom


لماذا كتبت هذا الرد ؟

هل تقصد الاهتزاء والسخرية منا - ام تقصد التنبيه للحالة العامة ؟
مع العلم باننا نملك افضل المهندسين هلى مستوى العالم وللاسف بعض المتخلفين يقفون عائق امامهم للتطوير لانهم يستفادوا من الوضع المزرى

وابسط مثال الدكتور عالم الليزر العربي الحاصل على جائزة نوبل فى علوم الليزر 
ووللاسف نجح فى امريكا وليس في بلده 

مشكورا التوضيح لما كتبته


----------



## razzag (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## zorab (7 يوليو 2010)

*مولدة كهربائية*

والله فكرة عجيبة لننكي لم أجربه بس فكرة حقاً تحتاج أن نجربه
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## shamsh (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا الموضوع شيق وشدني بقوة ولاكن اتسأئل هل نسطتيع اضائة المنزل عن طريق الطاقة الشمسيه وجزا الله خيرامن يرد


----------



## دلوفان69 (16 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد بان توربين الماء افضل من توربين الرياح وافضل واوفر من الطاقة الشمسية للمناطق الموجودة على ضفاف
الانهار (دجلة والفرات والنيل مثلا) للاسباب التالية 
1- طاقة الماء طاقة منتظمة في المردود مقارنتة مع طاقة الرياح المتغيرة والطاقة الشمسية اللتي لا تعمل الا
في الليل بدون القيام بعمليات التخزين المكلفة وكذلك في الايام الغائمة
2-اقل كلفة من الطاقة الشمسية لارتفاع سعر الخلايا ومن طاقة الرياح اللتي تحتاج الى عنفات بمساحات كبيرة 
وارتفاعات شاهقة للحصول على المردود المطلوب
المقيم على ضفاف الدجلة يمكن ان يستفيد من هذه*الطاقة بأن يجرب بوضع عنفة صغيرة في الماء 
ويرى قوة ذلك بنفسه وكذلك المؤسسات والحكومات يستطيعوا بشكل اوسع بأن يضعوا محور العنفة (العنفات )
على طرفي النهر وشكرا - ارجوا التعليق


----------



## asaad_zamil (16 يوليو 2010)

من المواضيع الجميلة ولكن نبحث عن الاجمل.بارك الله فيك.تحياتي......


----------



## عبد العزيز600 (21 يوليو 2010)

هذا المنتدى ومرتاديه اكثر من روعة


----------



## ابراهيم فارس (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله 

ياجماعة انا جيت ادخل علي الموضوع قال الصفحة غير موجوده

وانا عاوز اعرف طريقه ممكن اعملها في البيت


----------



## ehsansabah (18 أغسطس 2010)

ااوكد ماقاله الاخ ابراهيم فارس الرابط مفصول لايعمل


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لم استطع الوصول


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو الرد


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

وعدم الاهمال


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

شى محزن فى حاله عدم الرد


----------



## os7 (18 أغسطس 2010)

لان ذلك يمثل اهمال شديد


----------



## برهم السيد (22 أغسطس 2010)

thanks


----------



## إسلام علي (23 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/vUm9tfpat9E


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد العربى2011 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد العربى2011 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سيد القعود الطايب (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم ولاكن انا لا استطيع الحصول على هدا الماء


----------



## mostafa866 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

لم افهم لمادا العرب ليس لهم موقف اتجاه اللغة العربية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لمادا الاجانب يعملون بلغتهم في شتة المجالات و نحن لا ؟؟؟؟
لمادا نتكبر علي لغتنة وهي سيدت اللغات !!!!!!
الله فضلها علي جميع اللغات بنزوله ل القران الكريم


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن هذه الطاقة تحتاج الى مصدر ماء جاري لكي تعمل وهي تشبه الطرق المستخدمة في السدود والشلالات ولا يمكن الاستفادة منهة في الاحوال الشخصية


----------



## ايهابووو (26 يوليو 2011)

جربت الرابط عندي فلم يعمل


----------



## م باسل وردان (7 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع شيق وجميل
ماشاء الله عليك


----------



## خليل الجبري (29 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (31 أغسطس 2013)

أخي الكريم أعتقد أن فكرة تجزئة الماء 
افضل من تلك الفكرة 
التي شاهدتها عبر الردود ولم اشاهدها من الرابط 
حيث بأستخراج الهيدروجين من الماء سيتم تحقيق تشغيل اي مولد 
به ولكن الطريقة خطرة نوعآ ما 
حيث يجب ان يكون هناك فلتر على مخرج الهيدروجين تحسّبآ من رجوع اللهب ( المكّون داخل حجرة الاحتراق ) 
الى خزان الهيدروجين , حتى لا يحدث اي انفجار فيه كونه سريع سريع سريع الاحتراق 
فأنا قد جرّبت تلك الطريقة وقمت بتشغيل المولد المنزلي بها 
ولكن صادفت عدة معرقلات منعتني من اكمال العمل بها 
وايضا بسبب كون الاجزاء التي سأضيفها للدائرة غير متوفرة في اسواقنا المحلية 
مما جعلني اتوقف عنها


----------



## kenzybatman (31 أغسطس 2013)

الموقع لا يعمل وده اللى بيظهر


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

